# Corfu taxes



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thought of another question, Tax, ie is there a council tax or any other tax for living in Corfu, We will be renting, not buying.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

steveh69 said:


> Thought of another question, Tax, ie is there a council tax or any other tax for living in Corfu, We will be renting, not buying.
> Thanks
> Steve


Like for the rest of Greece you will not pay a council tax like in the UK as the tenant,the owner will pay a property tax which is due to come in soon here,however some owners may add that on to the rent and just give you a total rent bill,but be careful of blocks of flats you may have to pay your share of the lift maintenance,lighting in hallways,perhaps a gardener and I know of someone who has to pay in the hot months 600 for the water bill for keeping the garden grass green,those extras will go to the tenant.Lifts are always going wrong,perhaps a cleaner comes to sweep and mop hallways.Best to rent a small house,and dont forget flats can be extremly noisy,children dont go to bed here,very late with the parents and concrete floors are very noisy.


----------



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

*something to beware*

Yes that is definatly something we will look out for again Thank you


----------



## christime2056 (Jun 13, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what the business tax rates are in Corfu I want to open a Restaurant / Bar?


----------

